# Frank Mir sigs, input needed.



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Took a sample out of this for the bg:










worked on it with some brushes and stuff.

Came up with these:





































So which one do you think looks better to keep working on it?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like how you used that bg. Now, I like the first one the best. Simply because there isn't that much empty space as there is in the other three.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like the 3rd from the top, my advice though, why make the render so small. Ignore how pictures are cropped, a sig is not the same as a picture and when cropping it the conventional wisdom of pictures can be thrown out. Don't be afraid to cut off fighters at unique places rather than making them to small.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

personally id use ONE mir thats much bigger


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

N1™ said:


> personally id use ONE mir thats much bigger


This is what I a talking about.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Great advice, i like this one much better.

Edit:










worked on some missing details.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Chileandude said:


> Great advice, i like this one much better.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Much, much better. :thumbsup:


----------

